# Help with hub motor



## Eric22 (7 mo ago)

Almerx100 said:


> I want I develop an off road robot vehicle for use in farm. I want to use 4 electric hub motor wheel total payload for this robot vehicle is about 60kg. Using a trailing arm suspension I don't know how to mount the arm to the hub motor


Can you provide any drawings or sketches of your proposal?


----------

